# P&O Surcharges



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

We returned from France on Thursday Afternoon a day earlier than booked.

Our booked return crossing was Friday18th July at 20:00. We needed to be home a day earlier than planned and checked the fare online to return Thursday at 14:25. The internet fare for this crossing was £58.25.

We had paid £50 for the Friday crossing at 20:00 so I naively thought that I would pay £8.25 extra plus £10 amendment fee.

We arrived at Calais at 11:10 and was offered the 13:10 crossing for £60 extra and was told that this amount would have to be paid for any crossing other than the one booked.  

Originally the fare was £37.50 outbound, £50 inbound a total of £87.50.

After the surcharge we paid £37.50 outbound, £110 inbound, a total of £147.50.

I just wish that I had booked the shuttle, which is our preferred means of travel. 

Not to happy, but we had a good holiday that was slightly marred by the return from Calais

Geoff


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Geoff, P&O always try this when you change you make an amendment, they said the same (£60) to us when we came back 8 days early in June, i told them it was not correct and i wanted too see the manager, we discussed the fact that i was intending to cross on a different time and day than the original and that was an extra £ 12 + £10 amendment fee, total £22 and that was agreed.

He told me that the £60 was the *highest* they could charge for a different timed crossing with the amendment fee.

Write to P&O Dover. customer services and explain your reasons and ask for a refund or a voucher less the £18.25 you where willing to pay.

Bob


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Bob

I'll do that tomorrow

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Geoff

Try Norfolkline next time.

I can't offer any extensive evidence, but on two occasions we arrived early at Dunkerque they were happy to put us on an earlier boat (of similar tarrif of course) with no extra charge, and a third time we paid extra, but only the difference between the two tarriffs.

I think they are a bit more sensible, and are keen to get early arrivals "out of the way" if there is plenty of room on the next sailing.

They don't carry coaches either, so no boatloads of rampaging schoolkids!!!

Cheers


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

Hi

The fare quoted the day before would have been totally different had you logged on to the internet the same day as you intend to travel. I do not think you are making a fair comparison.

For example, travel tomorrow (Monday 21st July) on the Dover-Calais sailing with two adults and a motorhome of 3.0 metres high and 8.5 metres long, the fare offered now is £114.50 on the Pride of Calais sailing at 12.40.

If you try to book this crossing later tonight or tomorrow morning, I think you will find a different fare offered.

I think if you had looked at the fare on line the same day, or a few moments before travel, that is a different thing.

I have never paid to amend a crossing and have travelled a day earlier before. Maybe they are toughening up.

R

On a similar theme, the 12.40 Do-Ca on Tuesday 22nd for the motorhome described above is quoted as £70.75.

I will pick up on these prices again on Monday morning.


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

On the subject of PO surcharges..

I had booked crossings via P&O when their sale was on. (saving a lot of dosh), but we also had to return early. When we arrived at Calais to change our booking we also were told it would cost £60 plus the excess, BUT, because of all the sale bookings having been affected by a computer error (ie it had not said about the £60) we got a change of ferry absolutely free.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Like Russell we've never paid extra to travel earlier than our booked time. Not good news if they are tightening up as we sometimes react to bad weather and come home early or arrive at the dockside far too early anyway.

It seems an unreasonable thing for them to do as clearly they have space for you on the boat and so you adjusting your times costs them nothing. Since the booking is all electronic it's not even as if a clerk had to be employed with a quill pen to write out new documents.

As Zeb says, you'd think they'd want to get you off the dockside asap if there was space on the boat !

G


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We have averaged 3 return crossings a year for the last 7 or 8 years and at least once a year have come back to the uk early.
We usually try to make it the same time sailing (08.30ish) although a different day.

Over the years we have used NorfolkLine, P&O and for the last 2 years SeaFrance (Freedom fare). We have never until this year been asked to pay extra.
This year we came back Sat 5 July instead of Sun 6 July and for the first time were charged. It cost us £5. I did wonder whether this was a fuel surcharge which the change of sailing allowed them to levy.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

There was no problem with availability.

It would seem that if I had changed my booking by phone prior to arriving at the port then I would have paid £10 plus the difference in fare. (if it had been cheaper, would they have given me a refund?)

If you arrive at the port without changing your booking, P&O are effectively saying that you will be charged £60- I was told that all sailings except the one I booked would cost me the £60

An extract from P&O web site

* If you arrive at the port early or late for your booked sailing, we will endeavour to load you on the next available departure subject to availability.
* If you can sail within 2 hours of your original departure time there will be no additional charge. Outside this window, there will be a charge based on the difference in fare plus an amendment fee, to a maximum of £60 each way.
* Bookings can be amended prior to travel and are subject to an amendment charge of £10, plus any difference in fare, although you can change vehicle and passenger details free of charge.
* Promotional fares are non-flexible and valid only for travel as booked.

Geoff


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I got in touch with the Office of Fair Trading over almost the same issue - this would be a couple of years back.

I got a response too, but Mrs Zeb is after me to make some drawers for the van so I'll report back later.

Nothing cause for optimism though.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

The 12.40 sailing is now on offer at £20.75 for 21 July 2008!

R


----------



## dethleff (Jun 25, 2005)

Had to pay £50 surcharge,P&O for early return.
Haven't used them since.


----------

